# Moebius also has the Keaton Batman License



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

On Saturday at Comic Con, Frank Winspur told my friend that the Keaton Batman films were a part of the Warner Batman license they have, but that they didn't intend to anything with them. Since there are so many AMT/ERTL Bat kits still available today, and since they were of decent quality, he saw no reason that Moebius should do a Keaton Batmobile or Batwing.

I think this is understandable and it would be a waste of their resources to do their own versions. But what about figure kits? I know Mr. Winspur was recently musing about larger scale Dark Knight kits. But I would think that styrene Keaton and Nicholson Batman kits would be a huge draw, especially if they could be done in the same scale as the West kits.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

A series of similarly sized Batman figures would be cool.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Frank has been in this business a long time and he knows the market well. If there is a demand for such products and he can make a profit, I am sure he would do it. He has done well so far using his experience as a guide.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

As far as I'm aware nobody's done a Keaton Batman in styrene.


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

Hey, I've talked to my friend today and he said while he thought this was the case, it was not 100%. It was kind of crowded and loud and he might not have heard correctly. Still, it would be cool!


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

"Everybody go home....nothing to see here folks!"


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

RSN said:


> "Everybody go home....nothing to see here folks!"


Wouldn't say that RSN...it remains to be seen...


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

RB said:


> Wouldn't say that RSN...it remains to be seen...


Just a little joke. Best to confirm before people start complaining that no Keaton kits will be coming from Moebius. :thumbsup:


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

RSN said:


> Just a little joke. Best to confirm before people start complaining that no Keaton kits will be coming from Moebius. :thumbsup:


 No. There’s a distinct difference between “I heard that Moebius has the Keaton Batman license. He’s apparently and understandably not interested in kitting overproduced vehicles. But hey, maybe people might be interested in character kits?” and “WHAAAAT? Moebius isn’t going to give me my styrene Keaton Batman?!?! Everyone, grab your torches, we’re stormin’ Deland tonight!!!!

*RSN, I think most folks here understand you’re the self-appointed Moebius Protector/Traffic Cop/OCD Human Shield here on Hobbytalk and are fine with that. But it really isn’t your place to define the intent of someone's post, wrap it up with a thumbs up and a smile, and attempt to decisively end any discussion on the thread. You do know that you take it too far sometimes…right?*


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

RB said:


> No. There’s a distinct difference between “I heard that Moebius has the Keaton Batman license. He’s apparently and understandably not interested in kitting overproduced vehicles. But hey, maybe people might be interested in character kits?” and “WHAAAAT? Moebius isn’t going to give me my styrene Keaton Batman?!?! Everyone, grab your torches, we’re stormin’ Deland tonight!!!!
> 
> *RSN, I think most folks here understand you’re the self-appointed Moebius Protector/Traffic Cop/OCD Human Shield here on Hobbytalk and are fine with that. But it really isn’t your place to define the intent of someone's post, wrap it up with a thumbs up and a smile, and attempt to decisively end any discussion on the thread. You do know that you take it too far sometimes…right?*


You must forgive my playful personality, I take many things in life very seriously, but model building is fun for me and is not one of them.

In your own words, from your first post under the headlining:

_*Moebius also has the Keaton Batman License*
"On Saturday at Comic Con, Frank Winspur told my friend that the Keaton Batman films were a part of the Warner Batman license they have, but that they didn't intend to anything with them."_

This was then followed by your backing down from your original post, (Which I commend you for since not everyone would step up to that!) and changed it from a "Fact" to a "Rumor". 

_"Hey, I've talked to my friend today and he said while he thought this was the case, it was not 100%. It was kind of crowded and loud and he might not have heard correctly. Still, it would be cool!" _

I was just pointing out, with no ill will toward you, how fast a frenzy of second guessing a product line, that does not yet exist, can spread so quickly.

It is true Frank is a friend of mine, but as I have posted in other threads, the Kirk figure is of no interest to me as a model builder, hardly a fawning over everything Moebius produces.

So that is where I was coming from. :thumbsup: (Sorry for the :thumbsup: but I always end a conversation with a friend with a smile and believe it or not, I DO consider everyone here a friend, even if we disagree.)


----------



## COPP (Mar 25, 2013)

I think that WB is starting to "package" their licensed characters the way Universal used to package the monsters (i.e. Aurora had run of ALL the movie monster characters, rather than purchasing a separate license for each). So Moebius would have the option of producing ANY of the bat actors in styrene, resin, vinyl etc. Frank and I have had the EXACT same conversation that he had with the fellow at San Diego, but also spoke about the Billiken and Horizon figures (and how RELATIVELY common they STILL are) as well. I think NECA has a similar deal with Warner and have already shown prototype pictures of Adam West and Michael Keaton 1/4 scale vinyl figures. Since there have NEVER been ANY licensed figures from the '66 Batman it would make sense to exploit that license first, which is what Frank is doing. With the Keaton stuff, I'm pretty sure Frank would LOVE to get a figure of Batman out there, but it has to make business sense. If numbers don't support styrene, a lower run of resin kits could be one way to go. If the NECA Keaton sells REALLY well, it would NOT make a kit a certainty, but it certainly couldn't hurt. 
Tom (who, for the record would PREFER a 1/10 Bale Batman in styrene, but realizes the GLUT of Mattel figures out there is an issue)


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Just spoke to Frank and he remembered the conversation RB alluded to. He said all they spoke of was the '89 Batmobile and that there were no plans to update the AMT kit as that there are so many out there he has no plans to touch it now. As for any other kits, he is so busy with everything else he has in the works, he hasn't even thought about doing anything else from the Keaton film. :thumbsup:


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

On any given day there are at least five AMT Keaton Batmobiles up for grabs on eBay and that's in addition to the Japanese kits and all the hardware from the sequels.
All of these kits are good basic representations of the prop vehicles and can be superdetailed to the builders taste.
There really is no point in kitting these again when there are so many other subjects that have never seen the light of day.
I think Moebius have got it dead on with concentrating on the Adam West era...


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I'd agree with that. It would probably be a big waste of time doing yet another Keaton Batmobile when there's loads out there already in plastic and diecast.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

COPP said:


> ...Tom (who, for the record would PREFER a 1/10 Bale Batman in styrene...


I wouldn't mind a Bale Batman in styrene myself, but we'd probably get the _Dark Knight_/_Dark Knight Rises_ motocross Batsuit rather than the far superior _Batman Begins_ Batsuit.


----------



## COPP (Mar 25, 2013)

KINDA partial to the refined later batsuit myself, but to each his own. In a couple years the argument may be whether or not to include a Ryan Gosling head w/o a cowl on a kit that never gets produced, LOL. 
Tom


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

COPP said:


> KINDA partial to the refined later batsuit myself, but to each his own.


I understand why they refined the batsuit, and from a real-world perspective it would probably be more practical, but I felt it was too far removed from the iconic Batman look from the comics and previous movies. I'm not one of those fans who wants to see Batman in tights, but in my opinion the refined suit was far less imposing.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I want a Kilmer Batsuit model.....with nips.....



Heh, heh......No.....


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

robiwon said:


> I want a Kilmer Batsuit model.....with nips.....
> 
> 
> 
> Heh, heh......No.....


They had to add those, but Barbie-Dolled Batgirl...
What market were they trying to reach?


oh- never mind...


----------

